

NEET, a NEAT library in Haskell - hijiri
https://hackage.haskell.org/package/neet

======
hijiri
(Also on github:
[https://github.com/raymoo/NEET](https://github.com/raymoo/NEET))

I wrote this NEAT library from around a month and a half to a couple weeks
ago, and I haven't gotten much review from other people. This is the first
haskell library I've written that could have wider appeal, so I don't have a
lot of experience behind me. Are there any obvious deficiencies in the way
I've coded this? I don't expect anyone to use it heavily at this point, but if
anyone does, it would be nice if I could have some feedback on usability too.

Here's an example program I wrote to mess with NEET:
[https://github.com/raymoo/neet-cave](https://github.com/raymoo/neet-cave)
(requires OpenGL, GLUT, GLFW, maybe some others)

EDIT: Neet itself also comes with an example program in
Neet.Examples.XOR.xorExperiment. Note that for some reason it freezes for me
if I run it from a ghci session in emacs, but works fine if I do it outside my
editor.

